# Encoding UTF8 linux und windows



## nocturne (10. Jan 2008)

Hi folks,

ich verbinde mit jdbc:mysql://localhost/....?useOldUTF8Behavior=true&useOnlyServerErrorMessages=true&characterEncoding=utf8
und habe das Problem das Ergebnisse an die Server-Applikation (Debian) das falsche Encoding haben.

Wenn ich auf meinem entwicklungsrecher (WinXP) Arbeite und mich mit der live-datenbank verbinde klapps:


```
String[][] executeQuery = DatabaseTools.executeQuery("select 'äöüß' ");
System.out.println("firstpart: " + executeQuery[2][0]);
db("äöüß");
db(executeQuery[2][0]);
```

ergibt auf lokal:
*
firstpart: äöüß
228 246 252 223   :äöüß
228 246 252 223   :äöüß*

ergibt auf dem Server:
*
firstpart: ï¿½ï¿½
228 246 252 223   :Ã¤Ã¶Ã¼Ã
65533 65533   :ï¿½ï¿½
*

Woran liegts?



OK Parameter mehrdeutig: 
*&useUnicode=true*
hat gefehlt.


----------



## tuxedo (10. Jan 2008)

Problem behoben? -> Abhaken ...


----------

